# Cars



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

Hi.
Sorry if this question has been asked before; I know there is lots of info on this forum regarding cars and how to register one in Spain, however I was just wondering what people think is the easiest option; Wait until we move over and then buy car in Spain, buy Spanish registered car in UK and bring it out to Spain, buy U.K registered LHD car in UK and re-register when in Spain. Your opinions, experiences as always much appreciated.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

There are many options but it is a horse for a course. If you understand the costs involved in each decision, together with the potential pitfalls, then you are less likely to make a mistake. 

What do you intend to do with the car? how many miles on what type of roads in what type of weathers. In many places a 4X4 is the best - and there are many cheap ones available - but to bring across a newly bought car attracts taxes!!! 

When you bring your already owned car across as goods & chattels there is no first registration tax. 

Are you thinking along the lines of a brand new car, or a cheap runabout? 

Davexf


----------



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

Hi, thank you for your reply.
The car will be 'used', and I am looking at spending around £5 -6,000. Have a 4x4 in the U.K but will be moving to the outskirts of Elche so no need for 4x4 and would prefer a LHD for Spain.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

In that case, you will have to pay an "import duty" as you won´t have owned the car long enough to avoid it. Together with all the other costs you would pay more to buy a car abroad than you would if you buy here in Spain. 

Remember there is a tax for changing the ownership of a car. Other costs could include both headlights and rear lights may need changing to conform to Spanish law, if importing a British registered car then there are other costs, allow 500€ plus possible headlight costs. 

Davexf 

Davexf


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd buy it in Spain. Easier all round.


----------



## Kimnsim (Jan 15, 2014)

Personally I think Horlics is right. The only down side to buying in Spain is the exorbitant prices that garages want to charge for very old ordinary cars. I live in San Miguel and theres a small garage not far from us that wants 5k euros for a 2005 Chevy something or other, and by chevy I mean Daewoo of course. Such a car it the UK would be 1500 pounds max I would think.
Are you planning on shipping all of your furniture etc. from the uk? If not then buying a uk car and just bringing what you can fit in it might be a viable option, which is what we did.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I've seen a nice ford kuga for sale over here about £10k I'm not sure which country it originated from but that's the sort of motor I was thinking of buying and bringing it over with me. It's about four years old. Would that be a cost effective idea?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I bought a LHD Land Rover on Spanish plates from a reputable UK specialist LHD dealer.
Advantages are that all you need to do when in Spain is to change ownership into your name, which costs around £150.
Disadvantages: well, I didn't find any! But you do need to have all the papers from the previous owner which are passport and NIE p/copies plus signed Solicitud. You need to check the vehicle has no fines from the previous owner but you need to do this if you buy in Spain.

I don't know if it's the case with all cars but LR Discoveries are more expensivein Spain. In fact, 
I'm considering buying a newer LR on Spanish plates in the UK and selling the current one here.

I would NEVER buy a vehicle like that from a private seller in the UK.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

If you buy a Spanish plated vehicle in the UK, then check the lights have not been changed to UK lights. There is a tax (in Andalucía) to change the ownership based on the age of the vehicle. The fee at Trafico from memory is about 90€ 

Davexf


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I just got rid of my LR Defender and if I found a decent LHD one before I move to Spain I might get one, they are a joy to drive, anywhere.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> If you buy a Spanish plated vehicle in the UK, then check the lights have not been changed to UK lights. There is a tax (in Andalucía) to change the ownership based on the age of the vehicle. The fee at Trafico from memory is about 90€
> 
> Davexf


A reputable dealer will ensure that everything conforms to Spanish regulations. He will also provide you with all paperwork from the previous owner. 
The dealer I bought from even delivered the Disco to where I was living in Prague for a very reasonable fee.
I can't remember paying a tax and I think I paid a gestor 160€ inclusive as I couldn't be bothered going to Malaga to sort things. It was after all though a normal change of ownership as the vehicle had been out of Spain for a mere couple of weeks.
The vehicle was two years old.


----------



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

Many thanks for all your help. Not sure yet which way we will decide to go, lots of things to consider.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

In my opinion there are a few options as have been pointed out.

1. Simply take a UK car over to Spain and matriculate it. (LHD or RHD)
2. Wait till you get to Spain and buy one there.
3. Buy a Spanish registered car in the UK and take to Spain.

If we look at 1. first. If you buy a UK registered car and take it over, you will need to have had it for 6 months and change it over within 60 days of signing on the padron to avoid import tax. It sounds like this might be difficult to navigate in your circumstances, in which case the import tax can be anything between a couple of hundred to nearly a thousand depending on the car. So bear in mind that whatever you buy you can potentially add about £2000 for matriculation. You can avoid some costs such as headlight changes depending on the make. A Merc or BMW for example will have lights where you can change the beam. Also the type approval is on the VIN plate so that avoids further costs. I took over a UK registered Merc E class estate, got the timing right and the matriculation only cost 500€. So when choosing a car think about additional costs to matriculate. Don't forget also that even if you bought a UK registered LHD car, it would have been changed over for the UK so you'd have the same issues as with a RHD car. e.g. headlight changes etc.

Number 2. In my experience it will depend a lot on what kind of car you are after and how much you have to spend. 5-6000 is a reasonable amount really depending on your requirements. If you only want a small car, for example, buying a new car in Spain can be cheaper than the UK depending on make. Seat, Kia and Hyundai are all cheaper in Spain so if you're looking lower end, this could be an option. You might have to spend about 8000 though but that should get you a nice brand new car with all that goes with it. As for buying second hand, yes second hand cars are dearer generally, but if you take into account matriculation costs then would the same car be that much more? It's also a bit of a minefield and when you've just moved over buying a second hand car would be akin to being a rabbit in the headllights.

Number 3. There are many people who have bought Spanish registered cars in the LHD specialist places in the UK and have had no problems. There are possibilities of outstanding fines etc, but from what I read these companies sort all that out and are very trustworthy. There are insurance issues re driving a Spanish car in the UK but these companies have ways to deal with that I think.

What would I do now, knowing what I know? Great question. I'd be tempted to buy a Spanish registered car in the UK at one of the specialist dealers if I'm honest. As long as the car was a decent one and that the price was right. You're dealing with English speaking people who you know you can go back to if there's anything wrong. Only problem is if they don't have anything to suit your requirements.

Couple more points while I think on. Firstly if you're wondering whether you HAVE to have LHD or not, that depends on you really. My car is RHD and I have no problems at all. Road engineering (such as it is) are set for LHD but if the car has good all round visibility it's fine. I can even reach car park and toll machines by leaning over if I'm not with my partner (I am tall though). Some people also prefer RHD as they're near the kerb and on long windy roads they prefer this. But it's personal preference. 

Last thing. DON'T be tempted to buy a car registered in another country like France or Germany, or anywhere else for that matter. There are issues re obtaining ownership of these which are fraught with difficulties. I nearly bought a nice French registered Audi before I came out thinking it would be simple to re register. Can of worms. Don't do that for heavens sake!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

In over 200 cars imported and re-matriculated, only two have not HAD to have the headlights changed. Both had completely round headlights, two headlights for main beam and two headlights for dipped beam; the dipped beam had the "continental cut-off" horizontal to the road. 

All other headlights have had two beams of overlapping lights where they "hit" the road. Of the two beams, one was further than the other. The furthest beam must pick out the kerb side, the nearest the white line in the middle of the road. 

Maybe our ITV station is stricter than others - but they have always been fair 

Davexf


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> In over 200 cars imported and re-matriculated, only two have not HAD to have the headlights changed. Both had completely round headlights, two headlights for main beam and two headlights for dipped beam; the dipped beam had the "continental cut-off" horizontal to the road.
> 
> ...


Which goes to show that those presenting them for test did not consult a reputable garage before leaving the UK!
Either that or they didn't know that these things needed to be attended to.

Even I know that and I had to call Linea Directa to get a tyre changed on Monday


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Dave, My Merc went through the matriculation ITV without a problem and with no headlight change so you can make it three I think...


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Dunpleecin said:


> Dave, My Merc went through the matriculation ITV without a problem and with no headlight change so you can make it three I think...


Hola

Love to see a photo of the front headlights - was it originally English from new? 

Davexf


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I bought a Merc from Mercedes Nuremberg when I was in Prague and sold it in the UK to a Greek guy who wanted to take it to Cyprus.
It was by then due for its first ever MOT and the lights had to be changed to comply with UK requirements.
So I would guess it's usually the case vice-versa...


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Love to see a photo of the front headlights - was it originally English from new?
> 
> Davexf


As far as I know, V5 said first registered in the UK but there is a switch inside for which to redirect the beam. This was done in the UK prior to moving out. It's common on Mercs and I think other certain makes too. Maybe it depends how old the car is? It does seem ridiculous that if technology is available to simply flick a switch to redirect then it seems bizarre to have to go to the expense of replacing them! Perhaps, being German they're set for left hand drive in the first place and the switch makes them UK compliant I don't know. All I know is that the ITV I went to were perfectly happy so can only speak from experience. Perhaps where you are is not the norm and everywhere else is?


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

same here ,haven't changed lights ,just put continental stickers on lens and passed every year


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jonmlb748 said:


> same here ,haven't changed lights ,just put continental stickers on lens and passed every year


The 'continental stickers' are certainly not allowed so you've obviously got a very lenient ITV centre.


----------



## kevin.m.timmons (Nov 6, 2014)

My issue is that I'm an American living in the Netherlands. I plan t retire near Valencia and I'm concerned about the tax- I think two high end BMWs is going to bleed me dry at least it will in NL


----------



## Spangles 72 (Oct 30, 2013)

*2nd hand spanish car in UK*

Hi all,

Just been reading through this thread and from the advice given it seems what we are thinking of doing is the best way to go. We are in the UK and want to buy an old robust Spanish registered 4x4 to bring to Spain to leave at our mountain shack near Malaga. I know everyone has said to buy from a reputable LHD dealer, but they are few and far between and don't have anything remotely affordable for me. We have found a small trader (not a specialist in any way!) in Scotland that has the perfect car at a reasonable price - a Mitsubishi Shogun/ Montero. It has an ITV until next year and he has the technical card, registration document, and NIE & passport information of the previous owner. My question is.... is that everything I need? Isn't there a contract of sale that the seller needs to sign? Never done this before and can't afford to make a mistake, plus the car is in Scotland and we live in Wales, so it means a flight up and a 9hr drive back....so any advice gratefully received...


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

I recently came upon a problem; if you buy from a trader, etc., then make sure they are VAT registered. Trafico need to be able to check that VAT has been paid on the sale 

Davexf


----------

